# Frühlingsgefühle



## Limnos (3. März 2012)

Nach diesem strengen Winter freut man sich doppelt, dass es wieder wärmer wird, auch wenn die Sonne z.Zt. zumindest bei uns meist nur bis zur Wolkenoberkante scheint. Aber das Leben erwacht trotzdem in vielfacher Form. Einiges davon habe ich im Bildern festgehalten.

Ein schönes Wochenende

Wolfgang


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Fruehlingsgefuehle/


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Wolfgang,
sehr schöne Aufnahmen dabei.  
Ganz so weit ist die Natur bei uns noch nicht.


----------



## Nikolai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

ja heute hatte ich auch richtig Frühlingsgefühle und beim Gang durch den Garten entdeckt man immer wieder Neues.
Ich war doch ein wenig erstaunt, zu dieser Jahreszeit Bienen beim Nektarsammel zu beobachten. Gleich zu Mehreren machten sie sich über die Krokusse her. Sind die eigentlich immer so früh unterwegs und ist mir dieses in den letzten 50 Jahren nur nicht aufgefallen. :?

 

 

 

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## pema (4. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hallo zusammen,
ja, es scheint doch langsam so weit hier zu sein. Bienen habe ich leider noch nicht sehen...aber die erste Fliege in freier Wildbahn  und der ein und andere Farbtupfer zeigt sich auch schon im Garten

Petra


----------



## tyler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hab auch etwas zum Thema Frühlingsgefühle Heute morgen die Fotos gemacht.


----------



## ron (4. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Auf diesem Filmchen zeigt sich der Frühling eher von der heftigen Seite.

http://www.nrk.no/video/isgang/3EAF36B455C69305/

Weiter stromaufwärts ist das Eis weggebrochen und das aufgestaute Wasser bekommt freien Lauf.



LG

Ron


----------



## Limnos (17. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hi

Hinter meinem Garten ist eine große Wiese, auf der derzeit 2-3 Hasen temperamentvolle Nachlaufspielchen machen (warum nur? ) Man versteht dann den Ausspruch: "Verrückt wie ein Märzhase" Da ich die Fotos  mit 720mm Tele aus freier Hand mache, konnte ich sie nur "erwischen", wenn sie sich für neue Anmachejagden stärkten.

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/OsterHasen/

Ein schönes Wochenende!

Wolfgang


----------



## tyler (17. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hallo Wolfgang, um diese Jahreszeit hast du ja eine tolle WieseWie machst du das nur und wo kommst du her? Bei uns wächst noch nichts Liebe Grüsse aus Duisburg Geli


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Die __ Frösche sind ja herzallerliebst ... so rum hab ich das bei denen auch noch nicht gesehen 

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (18. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hi Geli

@Hallo Wolfgang, um diese Jahreszeit hast du ja eine tolle WieseWie machst du das nur und wo kommst du her? Bei uns wächst noch nichts Liebe Grüsse aus Duisburg Geli 

Ich komme aus Mönchengladbach. Die Wiese gehört leider nicht mir, obwohl ich ein Stück von ihr pachten wollte. Aber ich wusste gar nicht, dass jenseits des Rheins schon Sibirien beginnt.
Schönen Sonntag!

Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hier brummt's und summt, daß es nur so eine Freude hat!


----------



## Kröte (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Leider sind die schönen März-Tage ja schnell vom kalten April wieder abgelöst wurden. 
Vielleicht stimmt der Wetterbericht und ab nächster Woche bekommen wir die Sonne mal wieder öfter zu sehen...?!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Frühlingsgefühle*

Hi Kröte,

das wollen wir mal hoffen, schließlich ist in ein paar Tagen schon Mai

MfG Frank


----------

